# EVO full body kit



## liljojo4711 (Feb 9, 2004)

does anyone know where i can get the EVO full body kit? i saw that a member on this forum (shedevl) has it... that kit is awesome!!!!!! about how much does it cost to get a body kit installed?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

check www.extremedeminsions.com they carry it i believe if not try ebay


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Extreme Dimensions is a GTP distributor, so the fitment is probably not going to be real sweet.

As for the price, call around. Price really varies by location and shop. It could be anywhere from $250 to $10,000, depending on the quantity and quality of work you want done.


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

Yeah they have 'em on ebay cheaper than the site


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

liljojo4711 said:


> does anyone know where i can get the EVO full body kit? i saw that a member on this forum (shedevl) has it... that kit is awesome!!!!!! about how much does it cost to get a body kit installed?


check this out 
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...a&ht=1&sosortproperty=1&from=R10&BasicSearch=


----------

